# SS.org epic beard thread.



## Crucified (Apr 15, 2008)

As a community, I think I can safely say a good majority of us enjoy metal. With that I should say that at least a few have/have had awesome beards or facial hair. Remember, you're not yet a man until you've grown a beard!

Post your pictures and get ready for the awesome.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 15, 2008)

this thread makes me sad. 

:lackofbeard:


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## keithb (Apr 15, 2008)

Too lazy to take a new pic, so here's an old one ganked from a picstory






Not as epic as yours...


----------



## keithb (Apr 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> this thread makes me sad.
> 
> :lackofbeard:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have no beard at the moment


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 15, 2008)

I can has beard?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to shave today, or I would have to wear a beard net at worktonight. And they really suck! Make your face itch like crazy, so I just shave on the days I have to go to work.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't grow a beard


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of re-growing Fred right now haha.

Yes, I named him Fred, which is ironically also what I named my 7.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never had an itchy beard, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. What is a pain in the ass is ingrown hairs and I get that like every time I shave  so I use a trimmer


----------



## yevetz (Apr 15, 2008)

fuck....I just shaved


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2008)

keithb said:


>



This is just waiting to be photoshopped


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 15, 2008)

I never have time to beard out because i have to shave for work, but it comes in fast
this was like 5 and half days of not shaving or so


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 15, 2008)

i just imagined drew with a beard, and fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 15, 2008)

Semi-recent and drunken pic from when we played a gig a couple of months back...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 15, 2008)

My beard used to be a lot like Max's but it now looks something like this:


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i just imagined drew with a beard, and fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> My beard used to be a lot like Max's but it now looks something like this:



hi ruarcy!


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 15, 2008)

HES WEARING A SHIRT


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> hi ruarcy!



That's right! I finally show my face complete with many many scars! If you can count em all there'll be cake!


----------



## budda (Apr 15, 2008)

probably as bearded as i'll ever get.. it doesnt grow thick, and it doesnt grow fast. a blessing and a curse lol. its a little bit thicker then that right now - my chin does not like facial hair 







[action=budda] realizes that this is an epic beard thread, and he will never have an epic beard[/action]


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 15, 2008)

budda said:


> probably as bearded as i'll ever get.. it doesnt grow thick, and it doesnt grow fast. a blessing and a curse lol. its a little bit thicker then that right now - my chin does not like facial hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not so much an epic beard as it is a teaser trailer beard.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 15, 2008)

I has fucking thin beard, it looks raw, that's what I want to look like


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 15, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> That's not so much an epic beard as it is a teaser trailer beard.



What's with you and films, Karl?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 15, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> HES WEARING A SHIRT



HOLY CRAP!


----------



## daybean (Apr 16, 2008)

me man too, me have beard, me so man i grew a 3rd testical.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 16, 2008)

daybean (who wishes he were drew) said:


> drew man too, drew have beard, drew so man drew grew a 3rd testical.


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 16, 2008)

Currently no beard present, cut it off a couple of weeks ago. I've got ADD when it comes to facial hair, but it grows fast enough to be excusable.


----------



## daybean (Apr 16, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



^ dont know what this is about...who is drew, and who are you...

HERES MY PATCH, THE ONE NORTH...


----------



## Michael (Apr 16, 2008)

I've thought of growing a beard. It'd take a while for me though. It's usually a week and a bit before I have a noticable amount of hair around this mug. : /



keithb said:


> Too lazy to take a new pic, so here's an old one ganked from a picstory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

Right now I kinda look like a thread bare rug


----------



## Michael (Apr 16, 2008)

This after about a week of not shaving.


----------



## Lozek (Apr 16, 2008)

BEARD


----------



## Groff (Apr 16, 2008)

You can kinda see it...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2008)

My manlihood finally kicked in this month.
I grew my first beard last week. I feel 53% more metal, and 12% jazzier.





I look like I'm fucking 30.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 16, 2008)

HATE YOU ALL! 


robablywillneverbeabletogrowabeardbutwantstoohsobadly:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 16, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> HATE YOU ALL!
> 
> 
> robablywillneverbeabletogrowabeardbutwantstoohsobadly:



[action=]Strokes beard with a smug, selfsatisfied grin on my face...[/action]


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> probably as bearded as i'll ever get.. it doesnt grow thick, and it doesnt grow fast. a blessing and a curse lol. its a little bit thicker then that right now - my chin does not like facial hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twin Brother much?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

TEH CLONES!!!!


----------



## daybean (Apr 17, 2008)

my cousin calls himself a blacxican, cause of his hair and lack off facial hair. oh, and of coaurse hes skin tone,


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

daybean said:


> yeah i see why you call yourself a blexican, than a blacxican, your skin tone is like my dads. you get the coolest hair.



My hair only looks like that when it's longer than 12 inches. Otherwise it's a giant afro


----------



## daybean (Apr 17, 2008)

my dad has heavy mexican roots, he can only grow a heavy mustach, the thing looks crazy thick, but has little chin hair.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 17, 2008)

this is about as intense as i've ever let mine get:










and here's me with 2 of my bearded friends, upon discovering that our facial forests could hold goldfish crackers:


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> and here's me with 2 of my bearded friends, upon discovering that our facial forests could hold goldfish crackers:



 I thought it was mustard upon first glance!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 17, 2008)

Blexican said:


>



OMGZ! It's Blexican 2!  That's pretty funny Amir!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



Wow, you got MJR blitzed?  Darn those pictures when you half close your eyes just as the flash is going off.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't grow a propper beard, just patches of fuzz. To reclaim my metal-ness, I just have hair so long it reaches my arse.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

Blexican said:


> Twin Brother much?



but you see, yours grows in thick. im missing the "I'm from India" hairyness lol.

on the one hand, i dont have to shave often . on the other hand, I can't really do much with my facial hair .

it's an interesting predicament. some guys hate having to shave daily/every two days, other guys love not shaving for a week at a time..

I look older with minimal stubble - i wont shave right down to babyface, it jes' ain' righ' lol

yes, me and blex are the SS.org twins of metal lol


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 17, 2008)

My 18 year old fresh baby face...






Thats was about a month ago, haven't shaved since that pic....


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

Blexican said:


> My hair only looks like that when it's longer than 12 inches. Otherwise it's a giant afro



DID SOMEONE SAY AFRO?

you fuckers cant touch this 






(and that was AFTER i got my hair cut after growing it for a good 2 years or so.. scary eh?)


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Wow, you got MJR blitzed?  Darn those pictures when you half close your eyes just as the flash is going off.


----------



## Crucified (Apr 17, 2008)

afroawesomeness. might have to deduct points due to lack of beardage posted though.



budda said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY AFRO?
> 
> you fuckers cant touch this
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2008)

Carlito...?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY AFRO?
> 
> you fuckers cant touch this
> 
> ...



Best.Hair.Ever


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY AFRO?
> 
> you fuckers cant touch this
> 
> ...



See, you can grow facial hair! Now just grow that on the bottom half of your face 



HighGain510 said:


> OMGZ! It's Blexican 2!  That's pretty funny Amir!








THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE


----------



## oompa (Apr 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



 what did you slip romeo to get that picture taken with him? 



also, whats up with the blexican budda? judging by the first two separate pictures of you two you look like brothers. if some third dude pops up who calls himself buddican and claims to play a seven, im creeped out 



budda said:


>



and seriously budda, that afro picture is just undescribably awesome. its just so full of epic fluffy winsomeness.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

workin on it! the burns come in thicker then the lower half.

provided i magically dont have a job interview.. maybe i wont shave for the next few weeks  (other then touching up this chinstrap XL type thing). at least not until the 30th 

kevin, i posted the most bearded pic i have of me! i SAID i cant really grow one lol, but it was a beard thread and i wanted to fit in  haha

... no rep for the Fro o' madness?...


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2008)

Blexican said:


> See, you can grow facial hair! Now just grow that on the bottom half of your face



Do both at the same time to get the Sib Hashian effect.


----------



## deguello666 (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a work in progress, trouble is I have dark hair but my beard is kind of light brown and dirty blonde in places....

Yes the sly finger was intentional lol

(best pic I could find), and can't figure how to insert a pic into post yet, hence it being an attachment...


----------



## oompa (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> ... no rep for the Fro o' madness?...


 i would, if i could


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

and why cant you? 

the one i am rockin now is a bit thicker im pretty damn sure, maybe i'll get a pic of it to put up lol


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> and why cant you?
> 
> the one i am rockin now is a bit thicker im pretty damn sure, maybe i'll get a pic of it to put up lol



I can't rep right now either...there's no scale icon at the bottom of your avatar.

I would if I could bro, the 'Fro commands me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2008)

deguello666 said:


> It's a work in progress, trouble is I have dark hair but my beard is kind of light brown and dirty blonde in places....
> 
> Yes the sly finger was intentional lol
> 
> (best pic I could find), and can't figure how to insert a pic into post yet, hence it being an attachment...



The best kind of beard!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2008)

Blexican said:


> I can't rep right now either...there's no scale icon at the bottom of your avatar.
> 
> .



Why is that?


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why is that?



No clue...I can't rep anyone right now. All I see at the bottom of people's posts is the online indicator and the report post icons.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

you guys are missing the scale too!!! wtf?


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 17, 2008)

budda said:


> you guys are missing the scale too!!! wtf?



i think its been taken out of off topic, chris was saying people were abusing it in the 100k thread a while back if i recall correctly...


----------



## Blexican (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> i think its been taken out of off topic, chris was saying people were abusing it in the 100k thread a while back if i recall correctly...



Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

damn.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> Do both at the same time to get the Sib Hashian effect.


beaten, I was in the motherfuckin' beegees


----------



## Battousai (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant grow a beard 

i have eczema which apparently stunted my facial hair growth.. it takes me 2-3 months to get the slightest fluff


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2008)

jeff, you taken pics of yourself in that costume yet?


----------



## quartie (Apr 21, 2008)

This is my kind of thread! Men + facial hair = win.

However, I can has moustache!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Apr 21, 2008)

I just took a look in my photobucket and this is the image I took for DEJ-915's Vinnie Vincent tribute thread. 






My facial hair is longer now, but I need to grow out my hair again.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> beaten, I was in the motherfuckin' beegees





You bastard.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## quartie (Apr 22, 2008)

I fucking bow to that utter brilliance....... my word......


----------



## Blexican (Apr 22, 2008)

That's one heluva beard...how'd he get the end so knotted up? He probably used it to wipe his ass


----------



## Abhorred (Jul 3, 2008)

I cut the Beard of Brutality some time ago, but it's sloooooowly beginning to come back. Just like this thread!

Here I am, blackening up Canada Day:






Note that, for the most part, this is my default "OH SHIT, CAMERA!" face.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Kronpox (Jul 4, 2008)

Nowadays I'm rocking something like this (protip- I'm not the lady)






but in the past I've been known to rock something like this:









(yes, I had a few to drink prior to the last one being shot)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 5, 2008)

From a few years back.
http://b8.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01155/85/42/1155972458_l.jpg


----------



## progmetaldan (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm trying my best to grow and epic, metal beard, but no luck as yet... Fortunately there's still plenty of time to get it happening... 

A soon as I have something worthwhile, I'll be sure to share it here...


----------



## dream-thief (Jul 5, 2008)

metalheadpunk said:


>


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 5, 2008)

Blexican said:


>



fuckin Maoris are everywhere these days ....


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no beard. It doesnt grow properly, i get hobo hair patches of fuzz, not a proper beard


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've kinda grown mine out a bit


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 19, 2008)

B Lopez said:


>



I didn't know I had a double chin!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> I didn't know I had a double chin!



AND a shirt!


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2008)

just a bit, eh jeff?

you look like those guys in metal bands after 3 weeks of tour 

and  bobby with a shirt?! wtf?!


----------



## daybean (Oct 19, 2008)

just to prove im such a man...with my beard (again) in this thread.


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2008)

*shakes fist*


----------



## daybean (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## B Lopez (Oct 20, 2008)

daybean said:


>



apparently budda cant grow a beard


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I figured since every one else is doing this why not me  here is mine as of today.








it takes along time to grow for me also. this is after about 3 months  not the Stubble on the sides the middle goatee-ish thing. (What would that be called?) and No im not crying in the pic It was 11:30 and I was tired.


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 4, 2008)

Seeing as this is the epic beard thread, I thought I'd share this pic that we recently found of my Great-Great-Grandfather Francis Rollins. It's from the late 1800's:






His beard is tr00ly epic, and an inspiration to us all.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 4, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> Seeing as this is the epic beard thread, I thought I'd share this pic that we recently found of my Great-Great-Grandfather Francis Rollins. It's from the late 1800's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want to bring him back from death to watch his and Kevin's beards do battle.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 4, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I want to bring him back from death to watch his and Kevin's beards do battle.


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never had beard envy like I do now.


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> Seeing as this is the epic beard thread, I thought I'd share this pic that we recently found of my Great-Great-Grandfather Francis Rollins. It's from the late 1800's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I deem that beard true.


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thankyou all, it makes me proud to know this almighty effort is still receiving its just appreciation over 100 years on. I only wish I could've met this great man to sit under his beard and learn his ways. Hopefully some of his genes have made it through to me and I can begin to realise the dream of having such magnificence protruding from the chin.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 30, 2008)

FJEAR THE BEARD


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2008)

Where's the hair end and the beard begin?


----------



## Crucified (Dec 30, 2008)

man will never know.


----------



## Variant (Jan 20, 2009)

*Beard update:*

Slowly, but surely:


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 20, 2009)

I cant compete in this thread


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2009)

after a trim, hence the red neck


----------



## petereanima (Jan 20, 2009)

uuuuuuh yeeeaahh, macho maaaaaan randy savage...*mrmrl* elissabess...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2009)

It's the text under the picture that does it


----------



## petereanima (Jan 20, 2009)

haha, awesome, i didnt see that first (because i only saw the minimized pic).


----------



## Lozek (Jan 20, 2009)

Action-Beard shot!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lozek said:


> Action-Beard shot!!!!!



Beard-banging!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 20, 2009)

1 x bottle of jager + 15 or so beers + circle headbanging + dream theater (A change of seasons) = fantastic picture...IMO






...and you can make out the beard


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryan, you look like Steve Vai's evil bearded cousin.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> 1 x bottle of jager + 15 or so beers + circle headbanging + dream theater (A change of seasons) = fantastic picture...IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG GLOWING ALIEN ARM IN THE PICTURE


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 20, 2009)

...adding to the awesome-ness of course


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2009)

beard and beer! yay


----------



## petereanima (Jan 21, 2009)

oktoberfest?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2009)

petereanima said:


> oktoberfest?



oh yes! love it


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess i'll add on... this is probably the longest i've let it grown.. could be wrong..


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 21, 2009)

just saw this thread, sucks i just trimmed.

not to epic, but im 18, so thats got to count for something


----------



## Anthony (Jan 21, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I guess i'll add on... this is probably the longest i've let it grown.. could be wrong..



Hear u go now 23 persent mor metal.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 21, 2009)

subtle but oh so very effective


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2009)

/THREAD


----------



## Crucified (Jan 21, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I guess i'll add on... this is probably the longest i've let it grown.. could be wrong..



not a beard


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 21, 2009)

I has a beard now. I keep it trimmed really short but me thinks I'm gonna let it go for a few weeks then contribute to this thread!


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried to grow a beard, got too damn itchy though.

KEVIN. TRIM THAT FUCKING MOUSTACHE  UGH!

actually, I need to shave


----------



## Variant (Jan 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ryan, you look like Steve Vai's evil bearded cousin.



Who said I wasn't?


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 22, 2009)

It doesn't get any more Metal than this
Picture is from last year, but at the speed it grows it isn't much thicker/longer today


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2009)

Plug said:


>


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2009)

did you dye your hair blonde...?


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah....but that was before the beard
Now I'm back to my natural color because I didn't want to be confused with a Zakk Wylde hardcore fanboy (which, don't worry, I'm not)






Notice: 
1 - Cat with alien eyes
2 - BLS poster suggesting aforementioned fanboyism
3 - Growing beard ov DOOM (March 2008)


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't grow mine long because of work. Here's a picture drunk from a company Christmas party.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2009)

Here I am before cutting my hair


----------



## Wulf (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a few different stages of beard and hair...


----------



## Variant (Feb 5, 2009)

Beardbump!

Update: The more this thing comes in, the more I realize that the thick, wiry nature of my facial hair is not happenin' here.  Dunno how much longer the creature will thrive before he is cut down and sent down my sink drain!


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2009)

you've really gotta give it a chance. my beard looks sort of like yours in the early stages of growth, kind of patchy and wirey. give it another month or two and i bet it fills out and gets mean looking.


----------



## Variant (Feb 5, 2009)

^
Well, if anyone would know, it would be Odin himself. I'll keep the faith for a while, then.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't grow any facial hair  

Well, I CAN but my mother won't allow me to grow anything during school  but during the summer's normally I sport a goatee, and I almost always have long sideburns. When I get my hair cut though, I'll probably let my sideburns grow down and as soon as summer hits I'll probably go for a beard this time


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 6, 2009)

The Overlord himself...


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> 1 x bottle of jager + 15 or so beers + circle headbanging + dream theater (A change of seasons) = fantastic picture...IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's almost one of those pictures that can be a face no matter which way up it is


----------



## lobee (Feb 6, 2009)

Every time I see that pic I think of that comedian with cerebral palsy, Josh Blue.



No offense of course. I think it's just your hand positioning, and beard, and face, and the fact that your name is Josh Blue, I'm certain you're him!


----------



## Crucified (Feb 6, 2009)

dude, i've never heard josh blue, funny fucking guy!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 14, 2009)

So I've decided this topic needs to be back. So I'm reviving it with my lame but subtle beard from my senior pic:





Believe it or not, the beard has gotten smaller from then (and much shorter). I wish I could do a full beard, but I still have two larger bald spots (one under my chin and the other on my right cheek) and I'm not going to be the kid that tries to have a beard but can't. So I'm playing the waiting game. The plus side to this is that while neither my dad or I are big muscly, testosterone driven guys, we grow beards like a motherfucker. I don't have five o'clock shadow, I have 10 am shadow.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 15, 2009)

i have some shit-ass stubble... I'm a grow a real beard here, seeing as I'm not really doing anything, and then post it! YES


----------



## Bungle (Sep 15, 2009)

No beard at the moment, I've been in a state of permanent stubble this year. I found the best way to avoid shaving rash was not to shave (an obvious solution, but I am a bit slow after all), so I just use clippers once a week to trim the stubble down.

After seeing Nightwish early last year or wheneverthefuckitwas Marco's epic beard made me want to grow a goatee, plait it and then tuck it behind my ears.

*Edit: forgot to mention my hair is dark brown, but my beard and sideburns are red =D


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 15, 2009)

this is an old pic, back when shit was more epic





and this is also an old pic, but aside from having lost some piercings, i look pretty much the same again after regrowing my hair


----------



## leandroab (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh god...


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 15, 2009)

shit dude, i can TOTALLY show you me making that AWK face...well, close to it...from sunday night...i was blacked out by the time this was taken


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 15, 2009)

Not terribly epic i'm afraid, just some burns and some chin fluff. Believe it or not, i'm not drunk in this pic.


----------



## Randy (Sep 20, 2009)

BTW, new mustache champion:


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 21, 2009)

Randy said:


> BTW, new mustache champion:



He wins


----------



## yingmin (Sep 21, 2009)

This was about six months worth of growth. I shaved it all off around mid-July, and have since grown this:


----------



## Marlon (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are my chops about a year ago.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 21, 2009)

Marlon said:


> Here are my chops about a year ago.


Oh yeah, I forgot to ask last time you were in the store: when did you cave and take her back? I must have missed that.


----------



## Harry (Sep 21, 2009)

I was wasted in this picture.
Beard must have been about 4 weeks growth or so.


----------



## Marlon (Sep 21, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask last time you were in the store: when did you cave and take her back? I must have missed that.



Who said we are back? But I won't discuss this on the forum.


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 21, 2009)

I was just sad enough to read through all of this thread, and it deem it tr00.


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

I am such a sucker with a dude that has well groomed facial hair.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> I am such a sucker with a dude that has well groomed facial hair.


 
Does that make my girlfriend a sucker too?






Glean whatever you want from that...


----------



## lobee (Sep 21, 2009)

Crappy cell phone pic of me spinning in my computer chair because I'm five.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Does that make my girlfriend a sucker too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 21, 2009)

i cut it off for prom down to a goatee and eventually cut that off. Im growing it back and am getting close to these pics though


----------



## Meldville (Sep 21, 2009)

Me looking frighteningly like a bearded Erik Rutan while on tour in DC


----------

